# Everti / Epic Titanium



## CrankySpinach (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone out there own an Epic/Everti?

I was looking in the reviews section and couldn't find any reviews?
Would like some feedback on the product so any and all information I can gather would be great!!

All the best and look forward to hearing back.

Rob


----------



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

CrankySpinach said:


> Anyone out there own an Epic/Everti?
> 
> I was looking in the reviews section and couldn't find any reviews?
> Would like some feedback on the product so any and all information I can gather would be great!!
> ...



Check www.pezcycling.com. They've had some reviews over the past year.


----------

